

New Yorker on Clive Wearing: man with Memento-like memory retention of a few seconds - rms
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/09/24/070924fa_fact_sacks?printable=true

======
gwenhwyfaer
Er, no, Oliver Sacks _wrote_ the article. The article is _about_ Clive
Wearing.

~~~
rms
Thanks. Fixed.

